# AE-1 program broken battery door. HELP



## tommygun (Nov 23, 2009)

The battery door on my AE-1 program broke. how hard is it to replace? can i do it myself with no camera repair experience? any and all help will be appriciated.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 23, 2009)

You'll never guess where I found this...  

Canon AE-1 AE-1P A-1 Door Replacement Intructions


----------



## tommygun (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks! seems easy enough. just have to get around to doing it now.:thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you already have the new door?  When I found that, I saw a few links to replacement doors.  Looks like they only cost about $5.


----------



## Battou (Nov 23, 2009)

That was one of the most common breaks on that camera, it comes as no suprise there is a fix that can be found quickly.


----------



## tommygun (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah, i have the part. i picked up another AE-1P that was jammed up, im using it for parts now.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 24, 2009)

my battery door is jacked up too


----------

